# Ruger GP100 mount



## koenig (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just bought a GP100 with what looks like Weaver mounts over and under the barrel. Anyone seen this? Size rings?

Thanks, Fred

http://postimg.org/image/437kugxcb/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Never heard of a factory set-up like that for a GP-100. 

Is the mount visible in the photo you posted? If it is, I can't see it.
Bigger photo maybe?


----------



## koenig (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. And now? See the bigger pic?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's better.

Now I can safely say I've never seen anything like that as a Ruger factory-made system. That doesn't mean that it COULDN'T be factory-made, but I'd be surprised if the engineers thought that a grooved mount surface with no cross-slots was a solid enough system for a magnum revolver, even a .357. Are there any semi-circular cuts on the top surface of the rail, like on Ruger's factory scope ring system? If so, then these would take the fore-and-aft recoil forces, and I'd be more comfortable saying it might be factory-done. If it's just a groove on each side like on a .22 rifle tip-off mount, then I'd say it was done by a previous owner for a specific use; maybe a red-dot sight was installed for target shooting with lightly-loaded .38 ammo.

Did you get the box with the revolver? If so, does the end-flap label on the box say anything about an optical mounting system? My experience with Ruger indicates things like this are usually marked on the box, even if they are semi-experimental.

I'll poke around and see if I can turn up anything like this on the Web.


----------



## koenig (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks man. I'll poke around too..


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I talked to a friend of mine who's big into Ruger revolvers, he said he'd never seen/herd of anything like what I was describing.

Repeating questions from above, any cross-slots? Anything on the box label?


----------

